# Just 4 Fun 4H Show - Argos, IN June 6



## luvmypainthorse (Feb 23, 2009)

Sat. June 6, 2009 9:00 AM EST. Marshall Co. Fairgrounds, Argos, IN. 
Located on SR 10 just 1/2 mile east of US 31. 
*Show all day for just $20. NO CLASS LIMIT - NO HORSE LIMIT*
Showmanship, English/Western Pleasure, Jumping, Driving, Speed Events. 
Show is open to ALL 4H Members. 
Provide proof of enrollment at entry booth. 4H Rules Apply. 
Download showbill [URL="http://www.showbillsusa.com/Fun_Show_Bill_FINAL_DRAFT.pdf"]http://www.showbillsusa.com/Fun_Show_Bill_FINAL_DRAFT.pdf[/URL]
Please email if you have questions.​


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

I would totally do that if it wasn't in another state! lol


----------

